# Last few hunts



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Some pics from the last few hunts this summer


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Some more.......:cheers:


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice pictures, are those red stag, whats up with shooting the cow?


----------



## mattc (Oct 22, 2009)

because the cow is a watusi


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics and awesome critters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Cow?*

I was thinking the same thing as the GWF! I guess my question now is how well does a Watusi eat (tablefare)? Nevertheless, great pics, happy hunters and thanks for sharing and brightening our day!!!


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hell your obviously hunting in a cage. You should use a knife next time and leave the guns in the lodge.j/k


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Elk bull , elk cow, nilgai, watusi and axis..... I ended up with one backstrap, tenderloin, round steaks and hamburger off of the watusi and it is pretty dang tasty Steverino. The hunter was from England and cannot take any meat back with him due to the rules and regs of the English govt. I think he ended up taking 15 animals. All of the guides and ranchhands split up all of the meat. That one backstrap was about 30 lbs.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

tooshallow17 said:


> Hell your obviously hunting in a cage. You should use a knife next time and leave the guns in the lodge.j/k


But it is only a 30,000 acre cage on that ranch..... lol:cheers:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I still need to get with you for a hunt with my 9 years old. Things are crazy at work so scheduling has been tough.

Lots of good pictures. Looks like a good time was had by all. Can't wait till I can get in "the cage".


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll have to get some of the other critters pics from one of the other guides. My batteries died on mine and didn't have any replacements. White buffalo, Woodlands bison, water buffalo, 3 axis bucks, dhama gazelle, sitatunga ..... that old boy was on the warpath. I think 4 of the animals were going to be full body mounts.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like a lot of work there brother... The elk is beautiful with the velvet...You guys need to make plans to come down before the summer gets by..Walker


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.
I saw a Watusi mount this past weekend. Those things are big!! 
Please post more pics!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice pictures and great animals Shane. Like Walker said, you're going to miss out on more fishing if you don't get down here this summer...it's almost gone you know?

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I never knew what they did with Watusi cattle. I remember back in high school in the 80's showing beef cattle in Houston, Ft. Worth, San Antonio among others... there was a guy with a booth there trying to promote them as the next Maine-Anjou. He had two of them massive suckers in a pen. They looked like longhorns on Viagra. LOL

That looks like a busy hunt for sure! Nice animals.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I know guys ... this summers gone by way to fast. Baseball, hunts, kids gone to the grandparents, school starting in Aug. Geez time fly's when your having fun. Probably not gonna get to see the saltwater this year. Dove season starts Sept. Bunch of elk and stag hunters coming in to the RecordBuck then as well. 

Am I having fun yet? LOL


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice animals and pics, thats alot of skinning, espeacially when you have to cape so many!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

wish I had a cage like that ...nice pics as always....rio


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

MAN THOSE ARE SOME IMPRESSIVE AXIS...


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*watusi*

i am SOOO glad someone else has shot a BOVINE! i have wanted to whack one for a long time and i did 2 years ago! i giggled my butt off as we processed it-it was a feral and wilder than the deer-but tastier...it was almost as fun as the capes from africa i have.....nice post!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep....just cuz they are bovine doesn't make it any easier to kill them. Dang big critters.... and now for this past weekends hunt with Trijicon and Craig Boddington in the 30,000 acre cage ...... lol


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Sweet pics. Where is this ranch and what is the name of it? Those are some impressive axis.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Some photos from 7/23 - 7/25 ..... just pic's from my hunters kills..... there were over 65 different big game animals killed not counting 15 hogs that were killed. Alot of the meat was taken by the hunters for their personal consumption and what was left in the cooler the Kerville chapter of SCI is having processed and donated to Hunters for the Hungry!!!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

TXplugger......this ranch is between Utopia and Sabinal and is called the Record Buck Ranch.....but not all of the axis are off of this ranch.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That wide axis the boy shot was awesome.
How long were the mainbeams? How wide?

Nice Red Stag, nice white elk.... a bunch of nice animals.

How was Boddington in person to hunt with? He seemed like a shy person when I met him at the Houston SCI show.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Borderbandit said:


> But it is only a 30,000 acre cage on that ranch..... lol:cheers:


I was beginning to wonder when high fence ranch hunters would start thinking it was sporting to hunt cattle.

I guess we have reached that point. Wild or not, hunting cattle is not sport...

That said - I 100% support your right to do whatever you want with your cattle and your land...Im not telling you not to do it, or that you should not do it, or that I condemn it....because I do none of the above...I just dont see it as sport. Its a cow. 30,000 acres or 3 acres it does not matter...its still a cow. Glad all the meat got eaten...I would love to have some Watusi...I hear it eats great.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

*Watusi is a registered breed of cattle*

I'll go ahead and throw in a little of that good ol' aggie education. Watusi's come from africa, and much like the zebu/brahman type cattle they are suited for arid climates with limited vegetation. The watusi uses the giant horns as a type of radiator that allows blood to flow through them.

The idea of domestication of livestock is to manipulate an animal in a way that production and gains can be capitalized on and that a human can have ultimate control of that animal. That being said animals went from being herded to being fenced so that a human could ultimately control their fate.

This is no diferent than high fencing 30K acres or high fencing 2 acres, you are domesticating a species. Whether you shoot a watusi or an axis, or a whitetail, you are no more of a sportsman by hunting domesticated species. Deer feeders domesticate an animal when an animal can rely on the feed rather than moving away from that area to follow a food source. I am merely playing devil's advocate here, but these are some ideas to think about.

In conclusion, don't bash a guy for shooting cow when you yourself hunt domesticated axis, whitetails, and elk under high fence.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I always wanted to shoot a cow. What would it cost to throw in a few chickens and a butterball turkey?

Puts a new meaning to "Doing the Watusi" (joke for old farts - see, the Watusi was a dance back in the seventies and . . . nevermind. Not that funny).


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey guys ..... thanks for the replies and comments. Marksmu ...not my ranch just one of the many I get to guide/outfit on. My personal opinion......I don't really care what they shoot as long as it is ethical and legal! That being said......the pics are for your viewing pleasure not politics or debates. I can and will gladly ask one of the MODS to remove this thread if it starts getting into that. By the way 90% of the beef in America is fed in a feedlot and taken to the slaughterhouse to have a .22 bullet placed between their eyes before hitting the bbq pit. Anyhow.........enough of the BS!!!

Josh5 .....axis was almost 32" long and 29" wide. Boddington was alot of fun around the camp.....visited with everyone....didn't make a difference who it was. Pretty neat guy in my opinion. 

Levelwind .... thats funny right there .... I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A stupid statement from an otherwise smart man...


DeltaDucks_Ag said:


> This is no diferent than high fencing 30K acres or high fencing 2 acres, you are domesticating a species.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bovine sport*

for those who turn their noses up at whacking a feral cow-i dare you to come and try to put a rope around their necks and lead them to your trailer-these cows have been nomads for 8 years that i know and absolutely wild-the ranch i hunt is not a "working" ranch and the fences are from the 40s and 50s-so these are not part of anyones livelyhood.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Borderbandit said:


> Hey guys ..... thanks for the replies and comments. Marksmu ...not my ranch just one of the many I get to guide/outfit on. My personal opinion......I don't really care what they shoot as long as it is ethical and legal! That being said......the pics are for your viewing pleasure not politics or debates. I can and will gladly ask one of the MODS to remove this thread if it starts getting into that. By the way 90% of the beef in America is fed in a feedlot and taken to the slaughterhouse to have a .22 bullet placed between their eyes before hitting the bbq pit. Anyhow.........enough of the BS!!!
> 
> Levelwind .... thats funny right there .... I don't care who ya are.


Im not trying to politicize anything. I am just always afraid to feed the animal rights wackos who are looking to stop hunting...I fear that hunting cattle for sport will not work in our favor.

I know how cattle are raised....I raise cattle myself....I dont condemn shooting a cow to eat it. Plenty of folks do that. But I dont see it as sport. Plain and Simple. Do it all you want I am not condemning it.

Sorry to have hijacked your thread.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

If I go fishing in a pond, river, lake, ocean... to me it's still fishing.
If I go hunting for squirrel in my back yard, or for feral hogs, rams ... to me it's still hunting.
If you don't like to hunt in fenced areas...
just pay for the hunt, I'll go in your place, you keep the horns, I'll keep the meat. LOL

Those are some great pictures, and I see alot of smiles from those HUNTERS!!!


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Rack Ranch, I'll have to agree with you about my gross exaggeration about ranch size. I was mainly trying to discuss domestication of species. As far as hunting goes, if it high fence you need at least 2-3k for me to relieve some of my skepticism of being a canned hunt.***But that is just my opinion.***

I'm not bashing high fences or feeders, just putting things in perspective. When people begin to criticize on person, sometimes its funny to take a look at things that usually wouldn't be thought of. I am only making generalized statements about the similarities between holding game species in a high fence and holding cattle behind hotwire or barbed wire.

As for talking about all of the 90% of beef that is in feedlots. Let me put that into perspective. Before hitting the feedlot, the calves are first at a commercial heifer operation, F-1 type operation, etc.(the cows you see in the pasture on the side of the road) After being weened they are grazed, or put into a stocker calf operation where they develop skeletal structure. All of this is done in large pastures behind barbed wire. Finally they are then put into a feedlot where maximum gains can be realized. 
Continued, an animal from a breeder pen or breeder is set free into a larger game ranch, where it too can be harvested. Buying breeder bucks, or a great bull with great EPDs is the same thing. Its a domesticated livestock operation.

No matter how you slice the bread, thats what it is. I find it an interesting concept to think about when all facts are considered. I love hunting and have shot axis and whitetails, and various other species that would fall under my definition of domesticated. I am not bashing anyone, only discussing the idea that hunting in Texas could largely be considered a domesticated livestock operation.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

marksmu said:


> Im not trying to politicize anything. I am just always afraid to feed the animal rights wackos who are looking to stop hunting...I fear that hunting cattle for sport will not work in our favor.
> 
> I know how cattle are raised....I raise cattle myself....I dont condemn shooting a cow to eat it. Plenty of folks do that. But I dont see it as sport. Plain and Simple. Do it all you want I am not condemning it.
> 
> Sorry to have hijacked your thread.


Know how ya feel man .... as for the wackos ....well we will just have to band that much tighter to keep them at bay till we get the right crew in govt. No hijacking here and not even worried about that .... gotta stick together boys.......:texasflag


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great pics, some nice animals.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Nesting Cages!!*

Thanks for the response, let me pose this question to you. I see and have seen the use of nesting houses for ducks. It started years ago with the implementation of nesting houses for wood ducks and has grown to the point where thousands of houses are being placed in the nesting grounds for the population of mallard hens to have safe nesting sites. Delta Waterfowl which I see you support plays a big part in protecting the nesting grounds for waterfowl. Given this fact, these man made cages are being constructed to protect, allow increase hatchling survival, and manipulation of the population to ensure an increase number of waterfowl, wouldn't these ducks be considered domesticated and not sporting to harvest? They were afterall hatched and raised in a man made cage and if the original argument is to hold water then I would have to say it would not be sporting for you to harvest these waterfowl??? Walker



DeltaDucks_Ag said:


> Rack Ranch, I'll have to agree with you about my gross exaggeration about ranch size. I was mainly trying to discuss domestication of species. As far as hunting goes, if it high fence you need at least 2-3k for me to relieve some of my skepticism of being a canned hunt.***But that is just my opinion.***
> 
> I'm not bashing high fences or feeders, just putting things in perspective. When people begin to criticize on person, sometimes its funny to take a look at things that usually wouldn't be thought of. I am only making generalized statements about the similarities between holding game species in a high fence and holding cattle behind hotwire or barbed wire.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Rack, nice, I see what you did here. To each his own, and yes under my loose definition of domestication you could also consider wood duck boxes part of that also. I was only trying to stir some conversation on a Monday, and attempt to rationalize the killing of a watusi...haha. Sometimes its good to look in the mirror and laugh about how similar things are. 

Protein Feeder- A source of nutrition where gains can be realized and utlimate genetic potential can be achieved. (Antlers and body mass)

Feedlot-A source of nutrition where gains can be realized and utlimate genetic potential can be achieved. (Marbling and high yield grade)


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

One last thing. Nothing can replace the memories that you spend hunting, wherever it may be, with kids and family and friends. Thats the one major difference.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures!

Looks like a great hunt.


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great Pics!!!!


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are some really great animals. What Texas has become famous for. Truly a dream hunt as most 2coolers could never afford to hunt on such an exotic ranch. Also to take all those species requires a really big bank account. I love to hunt and have most of my life. Wish it was not a rich mans sport now. Kinda going the way of the English Fox hunts. Hard to find even a decent WT lease anymore. Ahhh well enjoyed the pics, thanks


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with the pricing thing on the one ranch ..... never would be able to afford it myself. Thats why I have so many different places to hunt.....pricing. Thanks for all the comments folks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Borderbandit

See what your missing


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I guess it is a way to make a living. Good and not so good.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Shane! Outstanding pics!!! Thanks for posting them, it's hard to get my hunting blood up in the heat of the summer, but you did it!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Borderbandit
> 
> See what your missing


 I know!!!!! Guess I'll have to keep eating watusi, water buffalo, american bison, elk, axis, red stag, wildebeest ........:spineyes:

Although if you wanna trade some of them fillets for some red meat.......


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work Shane.

Sometimes I wish the guys who want to grouse about how someone hunts *while they are on the Hunting Board* would be polite enough to do it on their own thread. But then I do not always get my way...

Edit: I know it is a discussion board, but still...


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Scrape, 
Ur Welcome ... glad you enjoyed the pics. Need to come down and see me again. Take a little tour. 

TJ, 
You are right good and not so good ..... not alot of time to fish but still having alot of fun ..... 'cept for the heat and humidity.

CH , 

Lol .... part of life I guess ... long as we are having fun..... whats that old saying ..... like water on a ducks back


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Borderbandit

When ya get time (if you ever do)we mite get our line stretched. Oh yeah nice pictures.

Charlie


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

That'd be great Charlie .... have not been to the coast in a few years. Other than Caleb's baseball tournaments in League City.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bandit

Heck that was rite up the road.

Charlie


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Well shoot ..... thats about right ..... send me your phone # again. All we did was play baseball, swim n bbq.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice pics.....thanks for posting......


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

By the way .... had some chicken fried water buffalo steaks ( tenderized ) .... tonight with some mashed taters and corn ...... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....muy bueno critter!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Borderbandit said:


> By the way .... had some chicken fried water buffalo steaks ( tenderized ) .... tonight with some mashed taters and corn ...... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....muy bueno critter!


And i pulled NOTHING out of the freezer to cook tonight...now i'm salavating for some Cheeekin Fryed Axis Back Strap! Great pics , show's a lot of us what we may never get to see other wise! Thanks again Bandit!:cheers:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Holy cow it's a cow good pic's dad


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Hahahahaha ..... well I knew I couldn't be the only Bandit on the board forever...... friends I'd like to introduce my 13 yr old deer/hog/dove killin buddy.... Caleb Hearn aka Buck Master. I'm sure it won't be to long before some of the other kiddo's show up.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Man those are some big animals.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are some big animas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Please excuse my son ...... he's trying to figure all this out ... lol.


----------

